# neu mounten



## ultrakollega (2. November 2003)

Hi Leute, 

habe mir Liunx zusätzlich zu W2K installiert. Da ja auf NTFS Partitionen
schreiben nicht möglich oder nicht empfehlenswert ein soll hab ich unter
Windows mittels Partiton Magic meine Partition wo ich meine Daten habe auf
FAT32 kovertiert.

Jetzt kann ich unter Linux nicht mehr auf diese Partition zugreifen 
und bekomm folgenden Fehler:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc5

Ich habe probiert hdc5 "unmounten" doch da bekomm ich den gleichen Fehler?

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen das ich meine FAT32 Partiotion lesen und schreiben
kann?

Danke,

ultra


----------



## ultrakollega (3. November 2003)

Hi,

Wenn ich die Partition mit:

mount /dev/hdc5 /windows/D

neu mounte gehts jetzt.

Doch nach dem Neustart ist wieder alles beim alten.

Habe auch schon probiert in der Date "fstab" dort wo
NTFS steht FAT32 reinschreiben doch das  auch nicht?

Was kann ich machen?


----------



## derGugi (3. November 2003)

schau mal in das manual von mount. dort siehst du, dass es gar kein fylesystem gibt wo fat32 heisst. das fs für fat32 heisst vfat. Wenn du es beim Start mounten willst, musst du wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, einen Eintrag in der fstab vornehmen. Mit "man fstab" solltest du genug infos dazu finden.


----------

